# My 200sx SE-R



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pictures were taken with a camera phone... so not the best quality.


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

looks good but remove the tint and front windshield stripe


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree, mirror tint has got to go. Looks to "ricey" IMO, go back with something dark, same with the windshield. Other than that, looks great. Got any plans for it in the future?


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

well i think it looks nice... without any text

anyway what years of model do you own this? i really like this kinda of car.


----------

